# Neues Lappi ...



## GobotheHero (13 Januar 2008)

Hallöchen !
Ich möchte mir ein neues Laptop zulegen und bin da auf ein Asus V1 Serie gestossen.
Es ist leider nur Vista oder höher fähig.
Ist WinCC flex. und die S7-Software dort Problematisch oder schon freigegeben ?

Gobo


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2008)

S7 ist in der aktuellen Version 5.4.3.1 für Vista freigegeben, WinCC flexible meines Wissens nach noch nicht.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Januar 2008)

GobotheHero schrieb:


> Hallöchen !
> Ich möchte mir ein neues Laptop zulegen und bin da auf ein Asus V1 Serie gestossen.
> Es ist leider nur Vista oder höher fähig.
> Ist WinCC flex. und die S7-Software dort Problematisch oder schon freigegeben ?
> ...


 
Kann mir kaum vorstellen daß man da nicht auch XP installieren könnte...

Kaufe einfach ein "Business-Laptop" und gut. Die gibts immer noch mit XP (rate mal warum).

Diese MediaCenter mit Vista-Home sind eh die falsche wahl - meine Meinung.


Wenn man z.B. auf die Dell Seite kuckt dann stellt man schnell fest daß Vista den Privatanwendern und den kleinen Unternehmen aufgedrückt wird.
Schaltet man auf Mittelstand oder höher um gibt es plötzlich wieder diese schicken, robusten Geräte - selbstverständlich auch noch mit XP.

Noch fragen?

EDIT: @Rainer: Eine Erstfreigabe heisst noch lange nicht daß auf anhieb alles problemlos funktioniert - oder?


----------



## marlob (13 Januar 2008)

Ich würde auch zu einem Notebook mit WinXP raten. Microsoft gibt ja noch lange genug Support dafür ([FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]der Mainstream Support läuft bis Mitte April 2009 und der Extended Support mit kritischen Sicherheits-Updates bis April 2014[/FONT])

In folgenden Threads hier im forum wurde das Thema Notebook angesprochen.
Ich denke mal, das du da das richtige finden wirst

* 	Neues Notebook - aber welches für Step7*
* 	Suche: Notebook mit RS232 etc.*
* 	Notebook als PG*


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> @Rainer: Eine Erstfreigabe heisst noch lange nicht daß auf anhieb alles problemlos funktioniert - oder?


Weiß ich nicht, habe es nur auf der OS-Freigabeliste gesehen (war aber glaub ich bei 5.4.3 auch schon drauf). Ich selbst mach noch einen Bogen um Vista (soweit es geht). Auf unseren Rechnern läuft noch vereinzelt 2000 und ansonsten XP.


----------



## jabba (13 Januar 2008)

Schau mal bei Fujitsu-Siemens nach.

Die liefern XP und Vista, und die meisten haben sogar eine Serielle Schnittstelle sowie PCMCIA


----------



## rs-plc-aa (13 Januar 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht, habe es nur auf der OS-Freigabeliste gesehen (war aber glaub ich bei 5.4.3 auch schon drauf). Ich selbst mach noch einen Bogen um Vista (soweit es geht). Auf unseren Rechnern läuft noch vereinzelt 2000 und ansonsten XP.


 
Klar, so meinte ich es eigentlich auch...

Warum soll ich als "krasse Minderheit" die Fehler aufdecken die im "Systemtest" nicht auffielen?

Da reicht mir schon WinCC flexible (unter dem "guten" XP) :twisted: 

Ausserdem gibt es ja nicht nur Siemens-Software auf meinem Rechner -> wenn dann muss schon alles passen und ein funktionierendes Nachfolgekonzept stehen...

Vor dem OFFIZIELLEN SP1 werde ich Vista nicht mal auf einem Testrechner ausprobieren (Lizenz liegt in der Schublade) - habe also ausser Screenshots noch nicht viel gesehen, und das ist auch gut so...

Ich werde es zumindest so machen:
Wenn die Zeit gekommen ist setze ich mir ein System auf wo alles installiert wird was ich so brauche - und das muss sich dann erst mal erweisen. So einfach nehme ich das jedenfalls nicht.

Und nur weil Vista bei einem neuen PC vielleicht schon dabei ist weckt das noch lange keine Gelüste in mir.

Wir haben auch erst ende 2006 vollständig auf XP umgestellt also warum die Eile?


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Januar 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Kann mir kaum vorstellen daß man da nicht auch XP installieren könnte...
> ...


 
hab gerade einen Vista-Lappi gekauft und dann XP raufgemacht - kann Dir sagen: war Glück, dass ich bei einem Fremdhersteller nen Grafiktreiber fischen konnte! und der ist bald danach aus dem Netz verschwunden ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 Januar 2008)

Ich habe kürzlich einen PrecisionTM M4300 mit WinXP für meinen Chef ausgesucht. Er hat noch eine serielle Schnittstelle und PCMCIA. Wenn man Protool noch am Laufen halten muss, kommt man von WinXP ohnehin nicht weg. Protool wird leider nicht mehr gepflegt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (14 Januar 2008)

Guck doch mal unter Toshiba nach.
Da gibbet recht gute und schnelle Teile, die selbstverständlich noch mit XP ausgeliefert werden.
Hab ich auch gemacht.
Hat mich gut geholfen.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (14 Januar 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Wenn man z.B. auf die Dell Seite kuckt dann stellt man schnell fest daß Vista den Privatanwendern und den kleinen Unternehmen aufgedrückt wird.



Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt  Bei Dell bezahlt man in den Serien für Privatanwender - zumindest bei den Geräten, die überhaupt noch mit WinXP laufen - ca. 5Eur Aufpreis für WinXP anstatt Vista. Bei den Geräten für gewerbliche Nutzung (Klein- und Mittelstand) hingegen bekommt man das Gleiche kostenlos.

Ich kann gut verstehen, daß kaum Firmen den Schritt zu Vista machen. Sie haben nämlich keine wirklichen Vorteile davon. Microsoft bietet inzwischen schon teilweise nachträglich Downgrademöglichkeiten an. Ich bin einmal gespannt, wie das weiter geht. Ein Flopp wie Windows ME wird Vista sicher nicht - dazu wurden schon zu viele verkauft - aber ein Erfolg wie Windows 2000 oder Windows XP würde mich eher wundern.

Ob der Support für XP wirklich 2009/2014 eingestellt wird, ist die nächste Frage. Der für Win2000 wurde auch verlängert.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## rs-plc-aa (14 Januar 2008)

Ich würde es eher als "Zwischenlösung" bezeichnen als als "Flop".

Der Flop würde zutreffen wenn man es auf die Marketingabteilung bei MS bezieht -> denn ich erinnerere mich zumindest an die ersten Ankündigungen von Vista - da waren noch so Sachen wie WinFX usw. im Gespräch die dann klammheimlich wieder verschwanden weil der Termin nicht zu halten war.

Daher vermute ich daß im Hintergrund bereits vom ersten Tag an am Nachfolger von Vista gebastelt wird wo die wirklichen Neuerungen dann zum Einsatz kommen werden...

XP ist das für mich beste Betriebssystem das MS bislang gemacht hat - Vista wäre vielleicht besser gewesen wenn es alle Neuerungen bereits enthalten hätte (und natürlich die nötige reife erreicht hätte), aber so nicht.

Zu dem ist noch keine vernünftig denkende Firma gleich nach der Veröffentlichung eines neuen OS sofort umgestiegen - frühestens nach dem ersten offiziellen SP.

Aber die Nummer was Perfektionist genannt hat bzgl. Treibersupport bestätigt eigentlich daß man zu Geräten greifen sollte die es von Haus aus noch mit XP gibt.


BTW: Kann mir jemand verraten wie bei den Dell´s der Nummernblock verwendet wird?

- "FN-gedrückt-halten" + Taste (wäre sehr intuitiv zu bedienen) - oder
- "NumLockON" + Taste (wie bei hp/ibm - also nicht so toll)

Grund: Habe derzeit ein hp (17") mit vollwertigem Nummernblock - einfach klasse, würde mich auch nur ungern davon verabschieden - außer eben es wäre eine brauchbare Alternative zu finden.

Außerdem stört mich bei den IBMs die vertauschten FN und Strg - Tasten.

Von der sonstigen Ausstattung wäre z.Zt das Dell Precision 6300 mein Favorit (allein schon wegen den 4*USB; LAN; Monitor; Power auf der Rückseite wo sie hingehören - im Büro!) Da fehlt wirklich nur noch die große Tastatur und für die die darauf Wert legen (ich nicht) die serielle Schnittstelle...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Januar 2008)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Von der sonstigen Ausstattung wäre z.Zt das Dell Precision 6300 mein Favorit (allein schon wegen den 4*USB; LAN; Monitor; Power auf der Rückseite wo sie hingehören - im Büro!) Da fehlt wirklich nur noch die große Tastatur und für die die darauf Wert legen (ich nicht) die serielle Schnittstelle...


Und mit der entsprechenden Dockingstation kann dann auch noch eine kurze PCI-Karte verwendet werden. Das ist sicher für manche Dinge im Büro ganz nützlich. Unterwegs ist das Teil zu unhandlich zum mitschleifen.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 Januar 2008)

ich zitier mich mal selbst aus einem anderen Thread (dort war der Beitrag so halb-off-topic):



Perfektionist schrieb:


> vor mir steht ein Dell Precision M4300, bestellt am 17.9.2007. ob es den noch so gibt? - wahrscheinlich - aber guck ich jetzt nicht!
> 
> Kaufentscheidende Merkmale:
> interne RS232
> ...


 
@rs-plc-aa: jetzt hab ich das mal echt an dem HP-Pavillion dv6500e<wasweißich>g vor mir ausprobieren müssen (das Gerät, das ich von Vista auf XP geändert habe). Tatsächlich, das läuft mit so ner Num-Lock-Funktion für den Zehnerblock, der in die QWERTZ-Tastatur mit eingebettet ist. Dagegen, der Dell funktioniert, glaube ich, mit FN+Taste direkt. Ich hoffe, ich denke morgen dran, und probier das dann aus (wenn hier nicht zwischenzeitlich das jemand genau weiß). Warum ich das nicht weiß? weil ich fast immer ne externe Tastatur am Gerät hab, weil es mir schon lange stinkt, die Tasten auf dem Lappi erst suchen zu müssen ...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (14 Januar 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und mit der entsprechenden Dockingstation kann dann auch noch eine kurze PCI-Karte verwendet werden. Das ist sicher für manche Dinge im Büro ganz nützlich. Unterwegs ist das Teil zu unhandlich zum mitschleifen.


 
Ach, das mit der Größe/dem Gewicht juckt mich wenig - wenn man bedenkt was man sonst immer noch alles mit reinschleppt sind das doch "Peanuts"...

Ich habe meist so nen provisorischen Tisch dabei der mindestens so groß sein muss dass daneben noch die Maus platz hat - ohne die geht gar nichts! (Ich hasse Touchpads !!!) - Das einzig innovative ist der Trackpoint, aber auch nur für "kleine Sachen mal schnell"

@Perfektionist: Danke! falls das wirklich so ist bei Dell könnte ich mir den Umstieg wirklich gut vorstellen.

Ergonomie und Anschlussplatzierung sind für mich absolute K.O. Kriterien - da kann der Rest sein wie er will!

Rein Leistungsmäßig schenken die sich ab einer gewissen Preisklasse (~2k€ netto) ohnehin nicht mehr viel, da zählt nur noch so was...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> vor mir steht ein Dell Precision M4300, bestellt am 17.9.2007. ob es den noch so gibt? - wahrscheinlich - aber guck ich jetzt nicht!
> 
> Kaufentscheidende Merkmale:
> interne RS232
> ...


 
Also, ich bin im selben Fall vorzüglich beraten worden. Die Gute war der Stimme nach hübsch, jung und auf jeden Fall sehr kompetent. Von den 4GB, die ich als Flexible-Ängstling im Auge hatte, hatte sie mir bzgl. WinXP abgeraten, da diese 4GB und WinXP nicht voll unterstützt werden. Es sind nun 3GB daraus geworden. War sie nun als Fachkraft eine Pflaume oder als Pflaume eine Fachkraft, ich weiss es nicht. Zumindest hat sie mich rumgekriegt und ich fühlte mich gut dabei.

Meinen Dell M50 habe ich übrigens trotz des Alters auch noch mal auf 2GB aufgerüstet. Nach dem ersten Start läuft Flex 2007 auch ganz gut. Nicht so "schnell" wie auf einen richtig neuzeitlichen, aber dennoch recht gut.

Appropos Tastatur,
Mich stinkt es absolut an dass man sich beim Siemens Field PG bei der home- und end-Funktion die Finger bricht! Ich nutze diese Funktionen auf dem Dell aus Gewohnheit ununterbrochen um auf den Zeilenanfang oder auf das Zeilenende zu springen. Beim Field PG raste ich dabei regelmäßig aus :twisted: .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2008)

na, ja, den Telefonkontakt hat mir mein Chef vorenthalten  ...

Ich hab mir das Gerät aus der Website rausgesucht. Den Speicher hab ich 2x 2GB gewählt, weil viele Motherboards mit wechselseitigem Zugriff auf zwei gleiche Speicherbänke noch ein wenig schneller sind - ob das hier zutrifft, weiß ich nicht. XP macht dann 3,5GB daraus. auf jeden Fall: die drei oder vier verschiedenen Geräte/Wunschkonfigurationen ausgedruckt, aufs Fax gelegt - und die Angebote, die zurückkamen, stimmten alle nicht exakt überein - na, ja, kein wirkliches Problem, man kann ja drüber reden - hab ja meinen Wunschrechner jetzt  !

@RS: *ausprobier* also: Fn-Taste+eingebetteter Zehnerblock benimmt sich spontan wie Cursorblock (sieben ist Home-Funktion) *numlockdrück* so, jetzt kommen die Ziffern, also eingebetteter Zehnerblock mit Fn wie Shiftfunktion aufzurufen!


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (15 Januar 2008)

Also ich tippe sehr gerne auf der Laptop Tastatur von DELL. Eine externe würde ich sicher nicht mitschleppen. Der fehlende Nummernblock nervt etwas, und mit dem umschaltbaren in der normalen Tastatur eingebetteten, konnte ich mich noch nicht anfreunden. Aber für solche Fälle gibt es ja auch externe Nummernblöcke, die per USB angeschlossen werden können.

An einer externen Maus führt kein Weg vorbei. Es reicht aber meiner Meinung eine einfache mit zwei Tasten und Scrollrad. Ein Touchpad etc. ist eine Notlösung, wenn die Platzverhältnisse nicht für eine Maus reichen, mehr aber auch nicht. So schnell und bequem wie mit einer Maus kann man damit aber nie arbeiten.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## rs-plc-aa (16 Januar 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> @RS: *ausprobier* also: Fn-Taste+eingebetteter Zehnerblock benimmt sich spontan wie Cursorblock (sieben ist Home-Funktion) *numlockdrück* so, jetzt kommen die Ziffern, also eingebetteter Zehnerblock mit Fn wie Shiftfunktion aufzurufen!


 
@Perfektionist: *dankefürsausprobier*

Heisst also daß es nicht so geht wie ich es gerne hätte :???: - wobei das doch soo praktisch wäre und zu dem noch intuitiver...

Die Fn-Ziffern sollten "on the fly" nutzbar sein, vergleichbar mit shift - das wärs !

Wenn ich dich zumindest richtig verstanden habe dann können bei aktiviertem NumLock die betroffenen Buchstaben nicht mehr erreicht werden - oder?

Sorry übrigens für die Fragen aber das kann man ja sonst nirgendwo ausprobieren.


----------

